# Bill Hillman ????



## SizzleSoftball (Nov 26, 2013)

I am picking up my Puppy this week and Bill has two puppy videos Training a retriever puppy and the arts and science of raising a puppy. Which one do I get?


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Training a retriever puppy is a good resource and I would recommend it. 
Not having seen the art and science of raising a puppy, I would assume it is more about care than training.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I have a four month old, and have been using each of those DVDs. What Drunkenpoacher said pretty much nails it on the head. 

The Art and Science comes first, and is about how to introduce the puppy to dogs, people, travel, ect. It also shows how to teach "sit" at the most basic of levels, and how to get them introduced to chasing something. 

Training a Retriever Puppy is almost like a "pre-basics" program. We have followed it, and it really seems to work well. Once complete, we will follow TRT/TRM/T-Ecollar Conditioning.


----------

